# 125 DIY Tank



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Here's a tank 5' long 20" tall and 24" wide for a total of 125 gallons. It's being re-done for a black rhom so the epoxy/resin had to be taken out and re-done using a black pigment to make the inside black. I'm going to have this beast finished with water in it by Wednesday


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

damn dood! you're getting this tank building down tight. looking good.

The finish inside the tank looks real clean. Is that epoxy resin that you are using?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanx! It's just regular All Purpose Fiber Glass Resin made by Bondo from the Home Depot.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Looks great. I wouldn't trust myself enough to do that. GODD JOB


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i really like it! esp black on the inside! good job man


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

thankyou Ducati! I'll post pics when I'm finished


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

know what your going to put in it yet?

ho wmuch epoxy did it take? i thought about doing a 180 but wasnt sure how much epoxy to get.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Well, It's either going to be home for a 15" Rhom or I'll put a divider in it and get rid of some tanks and put my 4" Gold Rhom on one side and my 4" Manuelli on the other side.

I've used 2 Gallons of the resin at a cost of $31.99 per gallon at Home Depot. They were even kind enough to give me a cup full of Black Pigment to put into the resin to tint it black. I've got 8oz. of colorant in each gallon, and I'm almost finished!

I'm doing this in my basement, so I'm a lil' tipsy right now. I cant do it outside because It's too cold and it takes to long for the resin to harden. At least this way I'll have it all done by tonight and I can get glass in it and get the silicone curing and ready to fill by Wednesday!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Just so you all know.....Slim was the one who originally built this tank! I'm just redoing it. I want to give credit where credit's due!


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

cool tank. i also bench with 2 10lb plates on each side


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Steve7 said:


> cool tank. i also bench with 2 10lb plates on each side










I was wondering how long it would take someone to comment on that. In fact they are 5lb. plates so


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Steve7 said:


> cool tank. i also bench with 2 10lb plates on each side


Hahaha! Maybe its for his Rhom...


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Looks good! Makes me want to get glass for my 240g DIY tank. But glass is so damn expensive around here. They want almost 300 bucks for my 8' front piece of glass- I decided for that money i could buy a new 125g tank which i plan on buying in about a week and am going to set it up in my new house. I plan on building the front porch onto the house next spring and putting my 240g out there. Anyway are you resealing this tank for you ore someone else???


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Steve7 said:


> cool tank. i also bench with 2 10lb plates on each side


you beat me to the punch









nice work on the tank B.Rodgers


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> cool tank. i also bench with 2 10lb plates on each side


 Dam u guys view photos with ZOOM .







Nice work B. ROdgers


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm sooo buff with my 45lb bar and my 10 lbs of total weight. back off or I might have to put hands on jiggy...lol


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey B- whats your 90 gallon thats for sale come with???? Gimmee a player price


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

More Pics Of The 125. It's Coming Right Along! Almost Ready For Water!


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

B, I Love Your Tank! I Hope Mine Turns Out As Well As Yours Did. I See You Have No CrossBars/Center Braces? I'm planning on putting at least two in mine (84"), what do you think?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

back in black! that is lookin real kick @ss now


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanx guys, If the tank were a bit longer I'd add a center brace. I had 2 center braces in my 300 gallon tank that was 8' long. this guy is only 5' and I've made a pretty solid top support fram so I'm going to try and get away without the center support. If it starts to bow, I'll have to add one, we'll see....


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Hey B.

Why don't you add some wood trim to hide the screw holes, end grains, and butt-joints? That would make the tank look pimp. I am doing a DIY tank canopy right now and using this wood trim for the corners... you might like it too.

(Pics & directions for my DIY tank canopy are coming soon!!!)


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Well, with the resin, It has filled the screw holes and come completely flat and smooth. the tank actually looks plastic like alback trim all the way around it. It's perfect! I need to design a canopy though, so any ideas would be cool with me!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

^^^ Did you paint the exterior of the tank with the same resin as used to seal the interior?

As for canopy ideas, I will be posting a DIY thread this weekend. The canopy is mostly finished, but I have to attach the trim then stain/seal.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

yes, it's the same stuff, the tank is completely waterproof, inside and out!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

^^^ Nice. Are you going to let Slim have the tank back?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

he gave it to me, cuz I found him an all glass 125! I built a canopy for the 125 I sold him, and so he traded me his DIY 125 for the canopy!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Well, It's almost finished, just applying a few more coats of resin to the outside to make the entire tank waterproff (not just the inside). I might use it as a boat with a side glass viewing window so that I can see what's swimming around below me!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice tank but I noticed u havent made any center braces? Arent u scared that the tank will bow?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

It looks really well done. It would look a lot better if you painted the stand black too. Great job


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I havn't even started a stand for it yet, the thing its sitting on will be totally re-done as well as having a canopy built to match. It will all match....An no I'm not worrying about it bowing, I have no center support because it's 3/4" thick wood. I've see 125 gallon tanks over 6' long with no center support that's only 1/2" thick.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

good job you are doing on the tank.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

thanx


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

how much does the glass cost for that tank?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

well, I got this particular piece for $10. So...It's typically gonna be about $3.50 per square foot of 1/4" thick glass


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Just finished filling it up, and no leaks of course. Here's a few more pic...I'll build the stand and canopy Monay and Tuesday...until then...here ya go =)


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

paint the stand u bum


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

looking good!!!!!!! cant wait to see it all done!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Hopefully Tuesday will be the day of completion


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Got the canopy done and an XP3 filter for it along with my AC901 Powerhead. I've got 200 lbs of black gravel in there and I'm going to have to finish the stand after Christmas, cuz I'm broke for now.. Anyway, here's some pics


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Lookin' good, B.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that looks pimpin!!!
i didnt think that a plywood tank would look anygood, but that looks sweet.
what you puttin in it? and how are you making the canopy?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

the canopy is done, and it's on the tank! I'll take few more pics real quick...brb

OK, Here They Are...


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Looks awesome! Don't you need something to cover those lights?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

straight up pimping

what is it like with suction cups on heaters and powerheads on the plywood, do they stick just like they would on glass?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

The lights will be fine, the moisture wont be too bad on them, If it becomes a problem, I'll get some acrylic sheets to put over them, but I'm not too worried. As for the suction cups, yes, my pwerhead and my xp3 tubes are all suction cupped into place. the fiberglass resin is smooth just like glass. the top of the canopy and the outside of the tank has all been sealed with fiberglass resin to make the whole thing waterproof, inside and out


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Here's A Short Video I Just Made About This Tank!

http://media.putfile.com/DIY-Tank


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

the video says quicktime needs to download a third party file to play it-WTF?


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow, B. Rodgers nice job, but Id be VERY weary about those lights.. I wouldnt take any chances. Whats holding them together?


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

yeah - the tank looks great but them lights scare me- there is going to be hella moisture all over them lights


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That tank is awesome!

I will definitley be PM'ing you ALOT once I get things under way with my DIY 240g when I move home this summer (i'm away at school right now)

Great work!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

hehe, the lights have water dripping off of them lol. I'll have to invent something to cover them


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

u dont have to cover them just wipe them dry with ur hands when they get wet


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^
or with ur tongue!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

you're gonna get me killed!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> you're gonna get me killed!


im sure u have licked far more dangerous things hahahaha :rasp:


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> hehe, the lights have water dripping off of them lol. I'll have to invent something to cover them


There are water proof end caps that you could change out and then rewire it so the ballast are outside of the tanks. Just a quick suggestion.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

that's too much work, If they go out, or my fish get electrocuted, then I'll change it, until then, the bulbs only cost $5, so I'll replace them if and when they go out


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Just wanted to drop in and say the tank looks sweet B!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

thanx Chuck!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Finished Product With My 7" Black Mask Elongatus Piranha In It!


----------

